# Rubik's Cube in MatLab



## APdRF (Nov 21, 2012)

I must make a project consisting in a 3D matlab graph and I had the idea to make a script that when I run it appears a self-solving cube, using the animations that matlab offers.

My question is, is that possible?

If it's possible, all the help that I receive it's welcomed, but I'm pleased if you answer my question asap, because I only have 1 month to do the work.

Tank you in advance!


----------

